# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  الحياة بالمقلوب منزل مشيد رأساً على عقب

## هدوء عاصف

* الحياة بالمقلوب منزل مشيد رأساً على عقب


* *   لأول وهلة عند رؤيتك هذه الصور تظن ان أعصاراً ضخماً قد ضرب المنزل وزلزل كيانه ولكن الحقيقة انه مشيد هكذا رأساً على عقب .  يعد  هذا المنزل المقلوب من أهم المزارات  السياحية الموجودة فى بلدة  Terfens  بالنمسا ، وقد بنى المنزل المهندسان  “  Irek Glowacki و Marek Rozhanski  “.     

*** * 

وقد أستمرت أعمال الدهان وبناء ديكورات  لمدة  8 شهور ، فالمنزل مشيد بكل  التفاصيل الدقيقة لأى منزل عادى فمثلاً  مراّب المنزل به سيارة وبالطبع  واقفة رأساً على عقب وغرف الأطفال غير مرتبة  قليلاً ومليئة بالألعاب  المتناثرة على السقف أى أرضية المنزل المقلوب .  وقد أفتتح هذا المنزل كمزار منذ أسابيع قليلة ويتوافد عليه أعداد كبيرة من الزائرين لرؤيته ،        


***
 * 
*
 * 
*
 * 
*
 * 
*
 * 
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

اذا بصب مي بتنزل بالعكس ولا كيف ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله حلو  بنغير هالروتين
بعدين بلكي الحياة بالمقلوب احلى بنجرب

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة حلوة كتير و تصاميم روعة بدها تركيز ودقة عالية و مجهود كبير 
إبداع وفن جميل جداً ونكشة مخ تستحق الاحترام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شي حلو واسلوب روعه بس سؤال منطقي كيف رح يسكنو فيه .؟؟

*

----------


## محمد العزام

والله روعة في التصميم ...والله اشي بجنن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمشاركتكم بهالموضوع .. وبالنسبة لكيف بدهم يسكنوا فيه فهالبيت اكيد مش للسكنة ، هو فن ليس اكثر ..
وجد الفن ما اله حدود ..

شكراً لمروركم مرة اخرى نورتوا الموضوع محمد وعلاء وروان وصديقة ودموع 
*

----------


## Rahma Queen

بكم اجرته هاد ؟!هاد اكيد طبعا للفرجه مش للعيشه

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههشكلي بدي اعمرلي غرفة على الشقلوبالمشكله شلون بدي أقعد فيهاحادا يجاوبني

----------

